# No stimulus checks until Spring.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_"President Joe Biden's $1.9 trillion coronavirus relief plan proposes a third round of stimulus checks of $1,400 for most Americans. Yet while that could extend a helping hand to millions of households still suffering from the pandemic's economic fallout, it could be months until the payments arrive, analysts say_." - CBS News-

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/stimulus-check-1400-dollars-2021-01-26/


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The election is over. Nobody - *NOBODY* in DC cares about you! But don't you worry, all the rich politicians on *BOTH* sides will continue to get their massive paychecks and perks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ah, too bad. Wasn't getting one anyway, so big deal?

Any future pymts need to have some kind of means testing so only those who truly need it, receive 'em.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _"President Joe Biden's $1.9 trillion coronavirus relief plan proposes a third round of stimulus checks of $1,400 for most Americans. Yet while that could extend a helping hand to millions of households still suffering from the pandemic's economic fallout, it could be months until the payments arrive, analysts say_." - CBS News-
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/stimulus-check-1400-dollars-2021-01-26/


THEY SAID $2,000.00 !

RIGHT AWAY !!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _"President Joe Biden's $1.9 trillion coronavirus relief plan proposes a third round of stimulus checks of $1,400 for most Americans. Yet while that could extend a helping hand to millions of households still suffering from the pandemic's economic fallout, it could be months until the payments arrive, analysts say_." - CBS News-
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/stimulus-check-1400-dollars-2021-01-26/


But[
Refuse to Work . ..

Get PAID TODAY !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

30 Million go hungry. Alex was right. :roflmao:


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Lord Majesty Biden has promised: 
1,400 check
student debt cancellation
$300 for all families with children under 17 years old for the entire year. 
15/hr 
increase food assistance
free phones and gas


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Biden is not a Lord, he is a Junior, Jr.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> THEY SAID $2,000.00 !
> 
> RIGHT AWAY !!!


But months IS 'right away'.........for the gubment.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> THEY SAID $2,000.00 !
> 
> RIGHT AWAY !!!


It takes time to print all that free money. Jeez...it's not like getting one hour service at Kinko's.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

With a $3.2 trillion dollar federal deficit this year alone, we can't afford any of it; the common man will be forced to pay, plus interest, with inflation, economic downturn and rationing. Less freedom. Only the super rich, politicians and their big media/tech will prosper.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I know. Some really think that there is a money tree planted somewhere on the Capitol grounds.

Oh, there it is. The one with the just-as-real unicorn nibbling at its share.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Driver100 said:


> With a $3.2 trillion dollar federal deficit this year alone, we can't afford any of it; the common man will be forced to pay, plus interest, with inflation, economic downturn and rationing. Less freedom. Only the super rich, politicians and their big media/tech will prosper.


Oh Driver......
You poor poor ill-informed citizen. 
Just a thought.......the stimulus money that goes to the individual always goes right back into the economy with groceries, shoes, gas and food. 
Just to put things into perspective, let's take the Trump tax cuts for the rich we had. They promised 1.8 trillion would go into our economy when in fact it cost the US 2.3 trillion in deficit money. The wealthy did, however added wealth to their portfolios while the average American's income either went down or stayed stagnate. 
There's a lot more to it but I just couldn't let your old tired right wing parroted lie about money going to help Americans go un answered.

One more thing.....the last 2 trillion dollars allocated was broken down like this...

30 % went to cash payment for families
25% to loans for large corporations
19% to small business loans and grants
17% to state and local governments
19% for public services
That means 70% of the monies went other areas and the rest..*.you do the math.*


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _"President Joe Biden's $1.9 trillion coronavirus relief plan proposes a third round of stimulus checks of $1,400 for most Americans. Yet while that could extend a helping hand to millions of households still suffering from the pandemic's economic fallout, it could be months until the payments arrive, analysts say_." - CBS News-
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/stimulus-check-1400-dollars-2021-01-26/


First the Senate must Impeach Trump - then they can finish nominating Cabinet positions- then they can debate a stimulus bill. 
Somehow the Democrats got the idea that kicking someone out of office who no longer holds the office was more important than unifying and debating a Stimulus!


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

but lets give trillions oversees that what your 600 dollar BRIBE got you


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

I don’t see any Americans going hungry....all I see are FAT Americans who have TOO MUCH food...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UStaxman said:


> First the Senate must Impeach Trump - then they can finish nominating Cabinet positions- then they can debate a stimulus bill.
> Somehow the Democrats got the idea that kicking someone out of office who no longer holds the office was more important than unifying and debating a Stimulus!


That's cause so many are self absorbed in hatred they have lost all sense of self. Like a few here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dacheeese said:


> Lord Majesty Biden has promised:
> 1,400 check
> student debt cancellation
> $300 for all families with children under 17 years old for the entire year.
> ...


Lies 
Lies
&
Lies !


Big Lou said:


> Oh Driver......
> You poor poor ill-informed citizen.
> Just a thought.......the stimulus money that goes to the individual always goes right back into the economy with groceries, shoes, gas and food.
> Just to put things into perspective, let's take the Trump tax cuts for the rich we had. They promised 1.8 trillion would go into our economy when in fact it cost the US 2.3 trillion in deficit money. The wealthy did, however added wealth to their portfolios while the average American's income either went down or stayed stagnate.
> ...


Yet TRAVIS
REDISTRIBUTED WEALTH TO THE POOR !


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

dacheeese said:


> Lord Majesty Biden has promised:
> 1,400 check
> student debt cancellation
> $300 for all families with children under 17 years old for the entire year.
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


>


GOOD PHOTO OF OLE JOE
ONCE AGAIN DISRESPECTING WOMEN !

( at least he didnt sniff her !)


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

UStaxman said:


> First the Senate must Impeach Trump - then they can finish nominating Cabinet positions- then they can debate a stimulus bill.
> Somehow the Democrats got the idea that kicking someone out of office who no longer holds the office was more important than unifying and debating a Stimulus!


Someday I hope people will learn this simple thing. The Senate holds a trial, not an Impeachment. He has already been Impeached.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

DDW said:


> I don't see any Americans going hungry....all I see are FAT Americans who have TOO MUCH food...


I'm not fat, where's my f check?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The election is over. Nobody - *NOBODY* in DC cares about you! But don't you worry, all the rich politicians on *BOTH* sides will continue to get their massive paychecks and perks.


I read yesterday that many won't get it this time, if you owe the IRS or other things you won't get it.



ColdRider said:


>


I was there Biden looking at someone do this in background, Pocahontas really knows how to sling the BS, some say she is the best ever but I don't think they have read posts on this forum before...........................


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

My advice would be to figure out how to make yourself self-sufficient and not sit and wait for the government to help you. The government doesn't care about you. The politicians don't care about you. They will only offer enough to buy your vote for the next election, leaving you dependent on them for the NEXT election after that.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> My advice would be to figure out how to make yourself self-sufficient and not sit and wait for the government to help you. The government doesn't care about you. The politicians don't care about you. They will only offer enough to buy your vote for the next election, leaving you dependent on them for the NEXT election after that.


Of course, but with pandemic this is impossible right now, it will be nice to have at least a government that isn't impeded by Mitch McConnel, so yes with the help from Feds those of us that are high risk can sit back and be safe until by my estimate around July with vaccine things back to close to normal.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.kiplinger.com/taxes/602...y-rebate-credit-for-child-support-other-debts


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

You voted him in, stop complaining #MAGA


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Driver100 said:


> With a $3.2 trillion dollar federal deficit this year alone, we can't afford any of it; the common man will be forced to pay, plus interest, with inflation, economic downturn and rationing. Less freedom. Only the super rich, politicians and their big media/





Driver100 said:


> With a $3.2 trillion dollar federal deficit this year alone, we can't afford any of it; the common man will be forced to pay, plus interest, with inflation, economic downturn and rationing. Less freedom. Only the super rich, politicians and their big media/tech will prosper.


It's amazing that people don't bring up the debt when it comes to the defense budget. We find money for the things we value.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> But[
> Refuse to Work . ..
> 
> Get PAID TODAY !
> ...


Many rideshared drivers are getting food stamps already, free health care and now PUA unemployment for many months to come, I guess this is payback for the Feds looking the other way when Uber/Lyft screwing millions of drivers for years, all those cheap rides I gave people and they thought they were screwing me, pay back a *****, free cheese for life............................


ldriva said:


> It's amazing that people don't bring up the debt when it comes to the defense budget. We find money for the things we value.


Why do you support giving Israel 70 billion in the last 10 years?


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

ldriva said:


> It's amazing that people don't bring up the debt when it comes to the defense budget. We find money for the things we value.


we do ... we do value our Freedom; Defense spending is an insurance policy on our Freedom.
Notice that Defense spending has paid back dividends by means of no attacks and no additional wars. 
We cut defense spending during the 30's and we get attacked.
We increased spending during the '80's and brought down Berlin Wall.
We decreased spending during the 90's and we get attacked 9/11.
We increased spending last 4 years and no additional wars or 'entanglements'.
We will decrease spending over the next 4 years - and Military is already on high Alert due to the new Administration and new governments perceived (or real?) weakness!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ldriva said:


> It's amazing that people don't bring up the debt when it comes to the defense budget. We find money for the things we value.


Then there are those Black Projects that are off the Books.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Then there are those Black Projects that are off the Books.


One time I heard about a black book project that was designed for brainwashing.

I heard about this women who was actually convinced she was a... _mermaid_.

The general premise being that if you can convince someone they are a mermaid you can use the same methods to convince them that they are actually an American spy.

Perfect way to get someone to betray their government huh?

Hey... so yeah your a spy.. and i'm your boss.

"OK here's some classified documents"

"Hey... while your at it can you knock off the Premier?"

"Sure"

The things you humans do to each other... crazy...

Good thing i'm immune to human brainwashing because i'm a unicorn.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But are you not still an animal that can be trained.

So what's the magic word, GumBall ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> But are you not still an animal that can be trained.
> 
> So what's the magic word, GumBall ?


Dude you missed the joke entirely..

WOOSH straight over your head.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _"President Joe Biden's $1.9 trillion coronavirus relief plan proposes a third round of stimulus checks of $1,400 for most Americans. Yet while that could extend a helping hand to millions of households still suffering from the pandemic's economic fallout, it could be months until the payments arrive, analysts say_." - CBS News-
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/stimulus-check-1400-dollars-2021-01-26/


The idea is
To use income tax rebates as the NEXT Stimulus.
To keep the Economy hanging on to the cliff a few months longer.
Before total collapse


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Millions of people are in dire financial shape if they don't pass this bill. It is urgent matter.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/o...t-extend-covid-19-relief-programs-11612281710


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Oh Driver......
> You poor poor ill-informed citizen.
> Just a thought.......the stimulus money that goes to the individual always goes right back into the economy with groceries, shoes, gas and food.


[HEADING=2]"If," ["the management consultant"] said tersely, "we could for a moment move on to the subject of fiscal policy. . ."
"Fiscal policy!" whooped Ford Prefect. "Fiscal policy!"
The management consultant gave him a look that only a lungfish could have copied.
"Fiscal policy. . ." he repeated, "that is what I said."
"How can you have money," demanded Ford, "if none of you actually produces anything? It doesn't grow on trees you know."
"If you would allow me to continue.. ."
Ford nodded dejectedly.
"Thank you. Since we decided a few weeks ago to adopt the leaf as legal tender, we have, of course, all become immensely rich."
Ford stared in disbelief at the crowd who were murmuring appreciatively at this and greedily fingering the wads of leaves with which their track suits were stuffed.
"But we have also," continued the management consultant, "run into a small inflation problem on account of the high level of leaf availability, which means that, I gather, the current going rate has something like three deciduous forests buying one ship's peanut."
Murmurs of alarm came from the crowd. The management consultant waved them down.
"So in order to obviate this problem," he continued, "and effectively revalue the leaf, we are about to embark on a massive defoliation campaign, and. . .er, burn down all the forests. I think you'll all agree that's a sensible move under the circumstances."
The crowd seemed a little uncertain about this for a second or two until someone pointed out how much this would increase the value of the leaves in their pockets whereupon they let out whoops of delight and gave the management consultant a standing ovation. The accountants among them looked forward to a profitable autumn aloft and it got an appreciative round from the crowd."[/HEADING]
https://www.goodreads.com/work/quotes/1877624-the-restaurant-at-the-end-of-the-universe


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

[HEADING=2]"How can you have money," demanded Ford, "if none of you actually produces anything? [/HEADING]
The Federal can tell you how, they do it all the time.....


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

UStaxman said:


> we do ... we do value our Freedom; Defense spending is an insurance policy on our Freedom.
> Notice that Defense spending has paid back dividends by means of no attacks and no additional wars.
> We cut defense spending during the 30's and we get attacked.
> We increased spending during the '80's and brought down Berlin Wall.
> ...


Yea no....you forgot the part that defense spending is largely due to American imperialism. And you have absolutely no data to make this correlation. Try again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You call it


ldriva said:


> Yea no....you forgot the part that defense spending is largely due to American imperialism. And you have absolutely no data to make this correlation. Try again.


 You call it " Imperialism" . . .
Some call it " the American way of Life"

Viet Nam was to Defend " the American Way of Life."

Notice any " changes" since ?

Hmmmm . . .

Now
The World eats off of Americas plate.
( Eats its Lunch)
Any changes in the 
" Standard of Living" yall ?

Wake up.
















ldriva said:


> Yea no....you forgot the part that defense spending is largely due to American imperialism. And you have absolutely no data to make this correlation. Try again.


Better decide
Whos team you are on.
Before
You have No Choice !
M.A.G.A.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

ldriva said:


> Yea no....you forgot the part that defense spending is largely due to American imperialism. And you have absolutely no data to make this correlation. Try again.


With China, Russia and others ramping up their arsenals and you say this, not a logical statement, with out our military we would have been toast a long time ago......................

This world is full of not nice human beings and yes the USA has more than their share of these ass jockeys............


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UPDATE: 02/06/2021

No stimulus legislation has been passed as of this year. The only thing that has been approved is the ability to use the "reconciliation" process to pass a future bill.

Depending on when any future bill is passed, checks will go out either late Winter (before March 20th) or early Spring (after March 20th).










https://www.cnet.com/personal-finan...-arrive-heres-what-just-sped-up-the-timeline/


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's a $2000 cheque.......fight ??


----------

